# youth sized 20 gauge



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I have an 11 year old finishing up his hunter safety this week and now I'm in the market for a used youth sized 20 gauge pump shotgun. My 13 year old is 5'4" and uses an adult sized 26" barreled O/U 20 gauge, but my 11 year old is only 4'6" and he'd greatly benefit from a shorter shotgun.

Thanks.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Google up the Mossberg Bantam 500. Its youth sized but has shims to lengthen the stock as they grow up. My boy loves his, it looks like this:










-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My thoughts exactly Dallan


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Google up the Mossberg Bantam 500. Its youth sized but has shims to lengthen the stock as they grow up. My boy loves his, it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Grandson has one and he loves it too. He's 11 and was shooting it last year at 10. It shoots 3" and 2 3/4" but I load him up with the 3" in 1 oz loads for ducks. He's killed several this year and some at pretty good ranges.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My daughter shoots a Bantam 500 as well. It's going on it's 4th year now and it has been a very reliable shotgun. It's the pink camo one and it's a duck killing machine.:grin:


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Cabelas has the Bantam on sale this weekend for 289.00 in black synthetic or Wood.
I have the 870 compact with enough stock spacers for a 15" LOP And made a shim to change the comb height. It's my scouting gun and a riot to shoot.
Light and easy to haul in nasty marsh conditions.

Spry


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Yep, I received the Cabela's flyer in yesterday's mail. I'm seriously looking at the Super Bantam (synthetic) over the regular Bantam (wood), due to the extra adjustability in length of pull.

I measured the height of my 13 year this morning, and he's 5'5" now. He's ready for a big boy gun and I'm looking at the Winchester SXP Black Shadow 12 gauge with a 28" barrel for him. He cycled my old Model 12 just fine this morning, and it has a longer LOP than the SXP.

I probably won't let either of them use the 20 gauge O/U for waterfowl because I'm afraid to use steel shot through it. It is a Rizzini (Armi Tecniche de Emilio Rizzini) and in mint condition. I have all five choke tubes & wrench, but do not have the box. It was imported by Armsport under Model # 2731.


----------

